# crimson clover



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

I would plant as soon as the soil can be worked.
Crimson clover is a cool weather crop.
A few frosts won't hurt it a bit.
The White Dutch Clover I seeded withstood 20 degrees with no problems.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

I once read that honey bees can not feed well from Crimson Clover because their probosis is not long enough. I understood that Bumble Bees get most of the nectar because they are larger and 'longer'. White clover has a shorter flower so they feed well from it.
I was going to plant crimson back then.

I believe I read that in the ABJ 25+ years ago. Back before the Internet!

I would love to have that info corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

Honey bees can work crimson clover, according to the book entitled American Honey Plants by Frank Pellet. It produces a fine honey. John


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

Its best to sow crimson clover in the fall about october, but I have frost sowed it or sowed it onto snow and it came up ok. bees do fine on crimson clover its red clover that they do not get the nectar from crimson and red are two totally different clovers. its correct crimson grows better in cool weather.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Well Snot! To think I could have had some crimson growing in my fields all these years.
Thanks for correct guys. Guess I will have to plant when I get home.


----------



## wildbeekeeper (Jul 3, 2010)

Red clover is the species that bumblebees can work but not honeybees. it is similiar to crimson clover


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

I had an acre of crimson,,, bumble bees loved it, not much action by the honey bees. know I have dutch and both work it hard...


----------

